# Voting thread for the 2011 Casing Challenge



## EBorraga

The judges have narrowed to 15. They are not in any particular order.  You are voting for your 4 favorite pens. The voting will end in 7 days.  If there is a tie, we will have a 2 day vote off. 

This may take a few minutes to get loaded, so please wait till all pics are up


----------



## boxerman

I just pick my 4 and voted.


----------



## EBorraga

The box to vote is above each pen, except 1, which is to the left of it.

Please vote for 4 pens, which are the 4 that you like the most.
 The random drawing will be held when the final votes are in.
Thanks again Curtis for straightening me out!!


----------



## pfde4

My votes are in.


----------



## Dalecamino

Voted! Thanks for your hard work Ernie!


----------



## BigShed

Done, great job, sorry to see it caused you so much aggro.


----------



## seamus7227

How many brew ha ha's you put down so far?! oh, and I voted too! I want to say thank you to all the entrants and everyone else that participated.


----------



## hunter-27

voted, amazing work


----------



## ohiococonut

Just voted. All I can say is WOW! I am impressed. 
It's just too bad you have to pick only four. I think they are ALL winners.


----------



## G1Pens

Thanks for the work and extra effort, Ernie. My votes are in.


----------



## traderdon55

It was tough picking just four because they all look like winners but I did my duty and voted.


----------



## simomatra

I have picked my 4, lots of good stuff there


----------



## edicehouse

I voted for 4 of them.  Like many said really hard to pick just 4


----------



## seamus7227

I wish my Entry picture was not so blurry It looks good here though


----------



## USNR'03

I cannot believe how it was the choose only 4, they were ALL outstanding!!


----------



## Bill Bulloch

Narrowing it down to four was really hard.  Great job by all.  Good luck.


----------



## workinforwood

Good luck everyone!


----------



## bitshird

I just voted and it was a hard choice, I've never seen the variety and talent of this years contest. The bar just got raised a long way from the simple cartridge case with a slimline nib and an antler top, to some amazing and quite artistic pens. Congratulations to everyone that entered..


----------



## 65GTMustang

Are any of the other entries considered for anything?
Or is it only down to the judges pick?
To be honest I was not expecting an elimination round?
Did I miss something when reading the rules in the beginning?


----------



## animefan

My votes are in.


----------



## G1Pens

65GTMustang said:


> Are any of the other entries considered for anything?
> Or is it only down to the judges pick?
> To be honest I was not expecting an elimination round?
> Did I miss something when reading the rules in the beginning?


 
I also questioned this. To the best of my knowledge there was nothing in the rules about a "judges selection"

I think we are still in the drawing from all entries....at least I hope we are.


----------



## D.Oliver

15 might be the maximum choices the poll funtion allows.  If you look at the Test 1-2-3 fourm Ernie was having some "glitches" yesterday.


----------



## 65GTMustang

I was a last minute entry in fact it may have been the last one posted at 11:00pm -IDK-
But I worked about 16 - 18 hours on my desk set.  Aside from turning the barrel of the revolver cylinder everything else was hand carved it was a loot of work and what I thought was very creative? Everyone has an opinion.
It just a major let down is all.


----------



## seamus7227

Well, it looks like we have had some good voting going on! Come on people that havent voted, it only takes a second to do this!


----------



## hunter-27

65GTMustang said:


> I was a last minute entry in fact it may have been the last one posted at 11:00pm -IDK-
> But I worked about 16 - 18 hours on my desk set.  Aside from turning the barrel of the revolver cylinder everything else was hand carved it was a loot of work and what I thought was very creative? Everyone has an opinion.
> It just a major let down is all.




First off this is only an observation.  I have no "dog in the fight", as I did not enter.

I did look back to your original posting of your entry.  You even stated "As for the Casing Contest the desk top holder may not be just what makes the grade".  This leads me to believe you already suspected the possibility that this was a casing  PEN challenge not a Desk Holder challenge and your entry may be suspect to being judged differently than you might wish.

Now I know that your desk set does contain casing pens and was most likely judged on the pens not the holder.  It was an awesome work of art but possibly not the best entry based on the PEN(s) involved.  Having ran the Freestyle contest during the Bash(Twice), I completely understand how hard it can be to see awesome entries not win due in part to the specifics of what the contest is all about.  This post is only to give you a possible scenario as to why you are disappointed with the outcome.  It is my sole opinion and you paid nothing for it so feel free to discard it if you wish.  

Landon


----------



## USAFVET98

My votes are in! Amazing work IAP.


----------



## seamus7227

WE NEED MORE VOTERS!!!! OVER 10K MEMBERS ON IAP! It would be awesome if we at least got 1K to vote in this contest!


----------



## Rick_G

I voted, 2 jumped right out at me the next 2 were harder.  Great job by all who entered, glad I don't have to be the sole judge.

Glad to see you got the poll working correctly, now write down exactly what you did for the next guy that has to do this.


----------



## evjenkins

*voting*

Nice work. Hard to choose 4.


----------



## seamus7227

We had a lot of good entries this year, i will agree!


----------



## firewhatfire

ok I made the my vote.   Some amazing looking pens on here.


----------



## EBorraga

152 people have voted so far. It would be nice to see 500+ vote. We still have roughly 4 days left to cast your vote.


----------



## Curly

I voted and want to express my thanks for being able to participate. It was fun to say the least!


----------



## 65GTMustang

hunter-27 said:


> 65GTMustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a last minute entry in fact it may have been the last one posted at 11:00pm -IDK-
> But I worked about 16 - 18 hours on my desk set. Aside from turning the barrel of the revolver cylinder everything else was hand carved it was a loot of work and what I thought was very creative? Everyone has an opinion.
> It just a major let down is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off this is only an observation. I have no "dog in the fight", as I did not enter.
> 
> I did look back to your original posting of your entry. You even stated "As for the Casing Contest the desk top holder may not be just what makes the grade". This leads me to believe you already suspected the possibility that this was a casing PEN challenge not a Desk Holder challenge and your entry may be suspect to being judged differently than you might wish.
> 
> Now I know that your desk set does contain casing pens and was most likely judged on the pens not the holder. It was an awesome work of art but possibly not the best entry based on the PEN(s) involved. Having ran the Freestyle contest during the Bash(Twice), I completely understand how hard it can be to see awesome entries not win due in part to the specifics of what the contest is all about. This post is only to give you a possible scenario as to why you are disappointed with the outcome. It is my sole opinion and you paid nothing for it so feel free to discard it if you wish.
> 
> Landon
Click to expand...

 
*I was not the only one that mentioned this on or off the thread,*
I was only asking a question.  I was not making this a personal "thing" out of this.  I held no personal thoughts or feelings towards it, simply asking a question.


----------



## Haynie

Hard to choose.  They were all really cool.


----------



## lukcon

All great looking pens . I voted for my picks good luck to all.

Lukcon


----------



## seamus7227

time its dwindling down, get your votes in!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## boxerman

When does it end?


----------



## louisbry

My votes are in.  All of them look great!!


----------



## seamus7227

*VOTE VOTE VOTE VOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



boxerman said:


> When does it end?



not exactly sure, but i would guess on or around the 9th based on the fact that it started late on the 2nd..


----------



## EBorraga

It ends on the 9th at 10:06 p.m. eastern standard time. That will be 7 days of voting. 

Only 168 voters so far. I wish we could see more people get out and vote.


----------



## U-Turn

Voted.


----------



## renowb

Voted and I Didn't have to show my voters registration card!


----------



## Ken Kimbrell

Voted. :good:


----------



## prophetmkr

got my vote in!


----------



## seamus7227

lets keep the voting going folks!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## seamus7227

We need more votes!!!


----------



## seamus7227

For all you stragglers, just a little over 24 hrs left to vote on this thread! Hurry and get your votes in!


----------



## Mike62568

This was the most difficult voting I've ever done:biggrin:, they are all
very nice works of art.


----------



## seamus7227

Cast your votes Ladies and Gentlemen! Only 24 more hours left.


----------



## Mark

Voted. Thanks and congrats on some fine looking items.


----------



## Daveffemtp

Just voted.......they all look nice!


----------



## seamus7227

Less than 24 hours left to vote!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## boxerman

Let's get your votes in if you haven't voted. I'm getting excited to find out who has the winning pens.  Alot nice pens to vote on.


----------



## seamus7227

now we are just counting the hours til this voting poll is closed, so be sure to vote

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## EBorraga

Getting down to the end. As for the random drawing, I will do that once the polls are closed. I've counted 37 entry's. The first entry will be #1 and so on to #37. Random.org will generate a number between 1 and 37. Then whoever that entry belongs to wins the last $100.00 prize.

If any body objects, speak up before 10:30p.m.


----------



## D.Oliver

2.7% chance per casing entry of winning that $100.  Just over 8% for those who entered the maximum 3 entries.


----------



## EBorraga

2.5 hours to go. Get your votes in.


----------



## EBorraga

I will try and announce the winners tonight. But may have to wait till tommorow. I just received some terrible news and have to take care of a few things.


----------



## seamus7227

not sure if you are serious our expecting some chatter from the peanut gallery?!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## IPD_Mr

Do to an emergency the winners will be announced at a later date.  Ernie will be tied up for the rest of the evening.  He apologizes for the delay but this cannot be helped at this time.  He can provide more details upon his return if he so desires.  Thank you all for your understanding and patience.


----------



## seamus7227

I say we keep the voting open!! I would love to hit at least 500 voters. I hope all is well with Ernie on his homefront!


----------



## hewunch

Ernie, take your time. Sorry to hear that something big has come up. I hope that it isn't anything life threatening


----------



## Dalecamino

Hope Ernie's OK. The contest can wait.


----------



## David M

Ernie , take all the time you need , hope all is ok .
David


----------



## Alton Slaughter

Dayum..Ernie, hard to vote for only four, great job !! Hope you bring some of these at lunch tomorrow.


----------



## EBorraga

Sorry for the delay guys. I received some very bad info last night. My best friend's wife tragically passed away lat night. She was only 43. Was pretty tough on me since i've known them both for 20 years. She has battled a failed kidney transplant that created quite a few more health problems for the last 8 years. It just hit home very hard with me.

I'm not sure if we received many more votes with it running over one more day. I'll tally up the votes and announce the winners in a few minutes.

As for the random drawing for the $100.00 gift certificate from CSUSA, the random.org site pulled out #22. I also have to double check who was the 22nd entry into the contest. 

Thanks again for everybody's patience with this contest. It's been a huge learning experience for me.


----------



## EBorraga

*And the winners are*​1st place - Mudpuppie - $100.00 to CSUSA
2nd place - Sylvanite - $50.00 to CSUSA
3rd place - Seamus - $25.00 to CSUSA
4th place - Workin4Wood - $25.00 to CSUSA

The voting was very close. Only 1 vote deperated 4th and 5th place. We had a total of 239 voters. Congrats to all and i'll pm you guys your gift certificate info.​*Random drawing winner*​#22 is what the random.org machine picked. The 22nd entry belongs to TERRYF. You receive a $100.00 gift certificate to CSUSA. I'll pm the info to you as well.
​


----------



## SLICKYINC

Can we get the winners pen pics? Because I for one dont really know who who each of these winners are without having to go back to look through all the posts to see who posted what.


----------



## witz1976

Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## EBorraga

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## EBorraga

In order from 1st to 4th.


----------



## seamus7227

well, congrats to the winners!! And thank you to all who voted and entered in the contest! It's time to get back to the drawing board for next year

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## TomW

seamus7227 said:


> well, congrats to the winners!! And thank you to all who voted and entered in the contest! It's time to get back to the drawing board for next year
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner



<hint> get rid of the *pink!*</hint>

Tom


----------



## seamus7227

It's all good!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Sylvanite

Congratulations David.  That's a sharp-looking pen.  Congratulations also to everyone who entered.  I hope you all had as much fun as I did.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## firewhatfire

I would say that the people chose well.   I had them picked in a different order.

congrats to the winners.

Phil


----------



## hewunch

Congrats all! Great work! Now Ernie forgot to tell you that you are supposed to send them all to Jeff for his birthday :biggrin:


----------



## boxerman

A BIG CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS OF 2011 BULLET CASING CONTEST.
I had fun even though I was not one of the 5 winners. Thanks to everyone who voted. I guess there is always next time. Everyone ones a winner in my book.


----------



## terryf

Congrats to the winners and thanks to the random drawing machine  Who can we thank at CSUSA, I'd like to drop them a mail if I can?


----------



## EBorraga

Terry, the gift certificates were supplied me and skiprat. But Angie at CSUSA is very nice to talk to.


----------



## terryf

EBorraga said:


> Terry, the gift certificates were supplied me and skiprat. But Angie at CSUSA is very nice to talk to.



Oh OK, well thank you both very much! Very generous of you both Ernie. Haven't seen or heard from Skiprat for quite some time, glad he is still kicking


----------



## Dorno

My Votes are in aswell.

A Big congratulation to all who contributed to this challenge a job well done by everyone.


Cheers    Ian


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Congratulations everyone!!  The pens posted here were great and creativity was obviously flowing for many.
Thanks to Ernie, Skiprat and anyone I missed for putting this together and adding to the fun around the ole IAP domain.

_Linda aka Mrs._


----------



## workinforwood

Way to go guys!  I thought at first I could win this easy, but then you guys came along and showed me up, and it's an honor to have those pens above my own as that is where they deserve to be!


----------



## BigShed

Congrats to all the winners, great pens that deserved to win.

A BIG thank you to Eddie and Skippy for putting this together, what a great contest this turned out to be.

It's going to be an interesting one next year.


----------



## Curly

I had fun and want to thank you all for the chance to play.


----------



## bobskio2003

Can you release the results of the poll or at least let us know who belongs to what pen?  Bob I.


----------



## seamus7227

EBorraga said:


> In order from 1st to 4th.


 
already posted, or do you mean the actual poll results


----------



## BRobbins629

Congrats to the winners.  These are always a fun activity.


----------



## bitshird

Congratulations to the winners of the contest, I had the first three picked in just that order.


----------



## Dalecamino

Congratulations BOYZ! :biggrin:


----------



## David M

Thanks to all that voted and all that entered this years contest .I feel lucky to have done so well with all the outstanding pens that was entered. 
Thanks to Ernie and Steve for putting this on.
David Miller


----------



## johncrane

Congrats and well done to all the Winners.:biggrin:


----------

